# Procedure at Dubai Airport on Arrival for Entry Permit Holder



## dinesh_dhegde

Hi all,
I am travelling to Dubai on entry permit visa copy. I am told that i need to get original copy of visa at the airport & get my eye scanned before going to immigration department. My company has applied for my residency visa.

Please let me know forum members, if any, have come across such situations ???


----------



## Chocoholic

From what I see, there is a desk before immigraiton where you pick up your entry permit. Eye scans are actually done at the immigration counter. Make sure you have all your necessary paperwork and it's ready. We got stuck for over an hour at immigration because people weren't prepared.


----------



## dinesh_dhegde

What are all the papers which needs to be considered while undergoing these process ? Can you please elaborate.




Chocoholic said:


> From what I see, there is a desk before immigraiton where you pick up your entry permit. Eye scans are actually done at the immigration counter. Make sure you have all your necessary paperwork and it's ready. We got stuck for over an hour at immigration because people weren't prepared.


----------



## Chocoholic

I can't I'm afraid, as it doesn't affect me. Your employers PRO will tell you everything you need.


----------



## rsinner

No paperwork required. Just keep your passport and the entry permit. Keep your hotel reservations etc. handy just in case the immigration officer asks where you would be staying. Nothing else required.


----------



## you2ube

you would have the scanned copy of the entry permit - the company PRO should mail the original entry permit to the airport - confirm from your company PRO/HR that the original entry permit has been mailed to your destination airport/terminal before your arrival - after that you go to the visa counter (in Dubai Terminal 3 it will be on the corner on the right side) - show your scanned copy of the entry permit - they will give you the original entry permit - after that go to the immigration counter - they will perform the eye-scan , stamp entry on your passport , also stamp your original entry permit & that will be all.
Previously the eye scan counter used to be separate from the immigration counter - due to which all people entering on employment visa & tourism visa visitor from some countries (like India,Pakistan , Bangladesh etc.) had to first visit the eye-scan counter - get there e-paper visa stamped from there & then proceed to immigration counter - but now eye-scan is also managed from the immigration counter


----------



## dinesh_dhegde

Thanks a lot. Your advice has sorted my problem.




you2ube said:


> you would have the scanned copy of the entry permit - the company PRO should mail the original entry permit to the airport - confirm from your company PRO/HR that the original entry permit has been mailed to your destination airport/terminal before your arrival - after that you go to the visa counter (in Dubai Terminal 3 it will be on the corner on the right side) - show your scanned copy of the entry permit - they will give you the original entry permit - after that go to the immigration counter - they will perform the eye-scan , stamp entry on your passport , also stamp your original entry permit & that will be all.
> Previously the eye scan counter used to be separate from the immigration counter - due to which all people entering on employment visa & tourism visa visitor from some countries (like India,Pakistan , Bangladesh etc.) had to first visit the eye-scan counter - get there e-paper visa stamped from there & then proceed to immigration counter - but now eye-scan is also managed from the immigration counter


----------



## P14

good day people ,your comments here as been very helpful ,please I need a very quick help, I got a scanned document ,the heading is entry permit new- work , then the number below is starting with 501/2016/02/******** and also a uid no was below , please is this all I need from my location to get on board to Dubai and is there a way I can confirm what was sent to be sure its something very gunie... please I need the response asap please


----------

